# Neuer Freerider für mich



## Don Stefano (14. Juli 2005)

Um weiteren Spekulationen über möglich Fahrräder, die für mich in Frage kämen vorzubeugen, will ich mal eine kleine Liste der Rahmen vorstellen, die ich bereits als mögliche Kandidaten ins Auge gefasst habe. Weiterhin soll der ursprüngliche als Vorzeigethread für eigene Projekte, die sich bereits in der Realisierung befinden, von Kaufberatungskommentaren frei gehalten werden.

Also, was ich gemacht habe, ist eine Entscheidungsmatrix, in der einzelne Rahmen und Kriterien für ihre Tauglichkeit für mich aufgelistet sind. Die Kriterien werden mit Punkten bewertet, aus deren Summe sich die Rangliste ergibt. Danach wurde noch der Preis mit einbezogen um den Preis/Leistungssiger zu küren.

Primär habe ich versucht Rahmen zu finden, die ein durchgehendes Sitzrohr haben, damit sich die Sattelstütze maximal versenken läßt. Lediglich zwei besonders interessante Rahmen, die diese Bedingung nicht erfüllen habe ich aufgenommen.






Die Sieger sind grün markiert, die Verlierer rot. Die Liste ist nach Punkten absteigend sortiert. Über Kommentare zu den einzelnen Bewertungen oder evtl. noch fehlenden Rahmen würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## THBiker (14. Juli 2005)

wie kommst du bei der Wildsau nur auf ne 6 in Verarbeitung??? z.b. im vergleich zu nicolai=8  

kenn beide Hersteller (auch schon gesehen, bzw gefahren  ) und muss sagen, dass Alutech besser verarbeitet ist....ausserdem ist der Support super   
hingegen würde ich das gewicht eher als hoch bewerten...d.h. eher ne 3-4

Was meinst du mit Ausstattung?? normalerweise sind Rahmen nicht ausgestattet   .... es sei denn du meinst Dämpfer  

was ist die max. Punktzahl.....normalerweise geht´s von 1-10....  

deswegen würde ich z.B Sattelversenkbarkeit ne 10 geben....bei vielen modellen

Das Cove G-Spot ist von der Kinematik her, einem Kona gleichzusetzen, d.h. Eingelenker und nicht wie bei dir mit 4-Gelenkern   


Vielleicht setzte ich mioch ja gleich mal hien und mache die gleiche Auswertung...aber erstmal muss ich auf die Rolle.....

....achja....meine Kommentare sind als konstruktive Kritik zu verstehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (14. Juli 2005)

achja....noch´ne Anmerkung

in deiner Matrix fehlt die Wichtigkeit der einzelnen Kriterien! Oder sind die für dich alle gleich wichtig!

Du müßtest dann zu jedem Kriterium noch ne Spalte Wichtigkeit hinzufügen (werte: 1-6 zum Beispiel) und diese mit dem Wert in der Spalte Kriterium multiplizieren


----------



## Don Stefano (14. Juli 2005)

@THBiker: vielen Dank für deine Kommentare, ich freue mich auf eine anregende Diskussion.


			
				THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> wie kommst du bei der Wildsau nur auf ne 6 in Verarbeitung??? z.b. im vergleich zu nicolai=8


Ich habe jetzt mal Nicolai um einen Punkt abgewertet, ein Nicolai habe ich schon gesehen und vom Hörensagen sollen die Wildsäue etwas rustikaler verarbeitet sein. Evtl. täusche ich mich auch.


			
				THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> ausserdem ist der Support super


In der Spalte wird der Support durch den Händler bewertet und da hab ich keinen hier vor Ort.



			
				THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> hingegen würde ich das gewicht eher als hoch bewerten...d.h. eher ne 3-4


Das habe ich mal auf 4 gesetzt. Das Kona ist bestimmt nicht leichter.



			
				THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Was meinst du mit Ausstattung?? normalerweise sind Rahmen nicht ausgestattet


Ja, das sind die Punkte, die in der Spalte Bemerkung aufgelistet sind. Der Swinger 4-Way gibt 5 Punkte, DHX 4.0 gibt 6 Punkte und ISCG oder eloxal jeweils einen.



			
				THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> was ist die max. Punktzahl.....normalerweise geht´s von 1-10.


Ich habe in den Punktebereich gleich die Wichtung der einzelnen Kategorien einbezogen. Wenn man die Punkte generell von 1-10 vergibt muss man das auf jeden Fall zusätzlich machen.



			
				THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Das Cove G-Spot ist von der Kinematik her, einem Kona gleichzusetzen, d.h. Eingelenker und nicht wie bei dir mit 4-Gelenkern


Stimmt, das hatte ich anders in Erinnerung. Wird gleich korrigiert. Die Eingelenker habe ich aber zu stark abgewertet. Die kriegen jetzt alle eine 6. Die Änderungen sind alle im ersten Beitrag zu sehen.

_edit: Ich habe mal die Excel-Datei gezipped angehängt, für Leute, die mal damit spielen wollen._


----------



## eL (14. Juli 2005)

hast du mal versucht aufzuschreiben was dir wirklich an dem rad wichtig ist um dann die rahmen auszusortiert die diese kriterien nicht erfüllen.

einfach nach den prioritäten ordnen und dann aussortieren bis nur noch eins übrig ist.

den preis würd ich aber anfangs aussen vor lassen.

eL


----------



## Triple F (14. Juli 2005)

Also sowas mit Punkten mit Punkten auszuklamüsern halte ich für viel zu umständlich.

Das fängt doch schon bei der Verarbeitung an... Ich würde nicht einen Rahmen in Sachen Verarbeitung/Qualität doppelt so hoch bewerten, nur weil er mehr oder weniger handgeschweißt ist. Dem ganzen Taiwan-Trio pauschal ne 4 zu geben halte ich für etwas voreingenommen. Außerdem kann man auf "ein paar Einzelmeinungen" wohl nicht sonderlich eingehen. Ich meine, wenn du pro Rahmen dir mal 5 Stück angesehen hast, dann könnte man sich da evtl. für ne Punktevergabe entscheiden...

Ich würde erstmal mehr aussondern, und dann entscheiden. Wichtig ist ja auch imho das "Gefühl", wie sehr man auf den Rahmen abfährt - das läßt sich ja schlecht "objektiv" bewerten.


----------



## THBiker (14. Juli 2005)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde erstmal mehr aussondern, und dann entscheiden. Wichtig ist ja auch imho das "Gefühl", wie sehr man auf den Rahmen abfährt - das läßt sich ja schlecht "objektiv" bewerten.



genau diese gefühl soll bei diesem Bewertungsschema ja ausgeschlossen werden   und verschiedene Produkte obektiv beurteilt werden!!

Ok, vielleicht sollte man noch einen Punkt "Optik/Design" hinzunehmen, der den persönlichen Geschmack abdeckt!!!

Nunja, ich hab mich durch so´ne Auswertung letztendlich für meine Wildsau entschieden und bereue es bisher nicht


----------



## THBiker (14. Juli 2005)

So, ich hab auch nochmal etwas rum gespielt und noch ergänzt ;-)


viel Spaß damit und vielleicht kann ja jemand die fehlenden Info´s ergänzen


----------



## saturno (14. Juli 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Um weiteren Spekulationen über möglich Fahrräder, die für mich in Frage kämen vorzubeugen, will ich mal eine kleine Liste der Rahmen vorstellen, die ich bereits als mögliche Kandidaten ins Auge gefasst habe. Weiterhin soll der ursprüngliche als Vorzeigethread für eigene Projekte, die sich bereits in der Realisierung befinden, von Kaufberatungskommentaren frei gehalten werden.
> 
> Also, was ich gemacht habe, ist eine Entscheidungsmatrix, in der einzelne Rahmen und Kriterien für ihre Tauglichkeit für mich aufgelistet sind. Die Kriterien werden mit Punkten bewertet, aus deren Summe sich die Rangliste ergibt. Danach wurde noch der Preis mit einbezogen um den Preis/Leistungssiger zu küren.
> 
> ...



klasse, bis du so weit bist, ist die übersicht schon wieder überholt. Willst du biken oder tabellen erstellen?


----------



## saturno (14. Juli 2005)

ach ja, hast du die tabelle anhand der prospekte bzw. der online infos erstellt? oder hast du alle rahmen im direkten vergleich bei dir im wohnzimmer? denke z.b einen versus blitz den es mit sicherheit hier in deutschland (fast) nicht gibt kann man recht schlecht bewerten.


----------



## Don Stefano (14. Juli 2005)

saturno schrieb:
			
		

> klasse, bis du so weit bist, ist die übersicht schon wieder überholt.


Natürlich kann so eine Tabelle nur eine Momentaufnahme sein aber sooo lange wollte ich mit dem Bikekauf auch nicht mehr warten.



			
				saturno schrieb:
			
		

> ach ja, hast du die tabelle anhand der prospekte bzw. der online infos erstellt? oder hast du alle rahmen im direkten vergleich bei dir im wohnzimmer? denke z.b einen versus blitz den es mit sicherheit hier in deutschland (fast) nicht gibt kann man recht schlecht bewerten.


Nein, den Blitz habe ich auf einem Bild im Internet gesehen und fand, dass er total cool aussieht. Leider ist der Support durch Händler in D im Allgemeinen (und speziell in KA) sehr schlecht und er muss deswegen das Schlusslicht in der Bewertung spielen.





Von den restlichen habe ich beim Händler oder bei Bekannten begutachtet:
Helius FR
Cona Coiler
Fusion Whiplash
Specialized SX Trail
Proceed FST
Rocky Mountain Switch
Scott Nitrous 10
Scapin Frank

Die restlichen Bikes habe ich aus Angaben auf deren Website oder Eindrücken nach intensivem Lesen des Forums und Diskussionen mit anderen Bikern gemutmaßt. Wie bereits geschehen, bin ich konstruktiver Kritik gegenüber durchaus aufgeschlossen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (14. Juli 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich hab auch nochmal etwas rum gespielt und noch ergänzt ;-)


Danke, sieht ja schon ganz nett aus. Die Gewichtung sollte man aber nur einmal pro Kategorie haben und die Gewichtsangaben sollten alle mit oder alle ohne Dämpfer sein (ich habe mal mit Dämpfer eingetragen). 

Weiterhin ist mir aufgefallen, dass du den Preis für das Helius FR nach unten korrigiert hast. Bei meiner Berechnung waren 320 für den DHX, 80 für die verstärkten Druckstreben und ca 30 für die ISCG-Aufnahme enthalten.

Meine Version der Datei (mit eigenen Bewertungen des Händlersupports) habe ich wieder angehängt.


----------



## fez (14. Juli 2005)

das ist zwar eine interessante Spielerei, und ich möchte dir bestimmt nicht den Spass daran vermiesen - aber den für mich wichtigsten Kritikpunkt hat Triple F schon angesprochen denn mit einer objektiven ...

Halt. Langsam. 
Vielleicht gehe ich ja zu sehr von meiner Art ein Bike zu kaufen und von meiner "Kaufpsychologischen Veranlagung" aus. Vielleicht gibt es ja tatsächlich zwei verschiedene Typen:
1. Die Kopfkäufer: es wird alles möglichst streng nach objektiven, möglichst gut messbaren Kriterien beurteilt und verglichen. Andere Kriterien spielen keine Rolle.
2. Die Bauchkäufer:booaah, das Ding MUSS ich haben, scheizzegal ob die Sattelstütze nicht versenkbar ist, der Lack gerne am Tretlager abplatzt, der Service bescheiden ist. Scheizz drauf! Mit dem Teil werde ich mich auf dem Trail wie der absolute King fühlen!

In der Realität schlagen wohl in uns allen, je nach Persönlichkeit mehr oder weniger, beide Herzen.

Auch in Dir mein Sohn !

Also wenn Du schon ein Matrix machst dann bitte auch mit Spalte für Dein "Bauchgefühl" oder den "Unbedingt-Besitzen-wollen-Faktor" - und gewichte diesen auch entsprechend je nach deiner Kaufveranlagung.


----------



## THBiker (15. Juli 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, sieht ja schon ganz nett aus. Die Gewichtung sollte man aber nur einmal pro Kategorie haben und die Gewichtsangaben sollten alle mit oder alle ohne Dämpfer sein (ich habe mal mit Dämpfer eingetragen).
> 
> Weiterhin ist mir aufgefallen, dass du den Preis für das Helius FR nach unten korrigiert hast. Bei meiner Berechnung waren 320 für den DHX, 80 für die verstärkten Druckstreben und ca 30 für die ISCG-Aufnahme enthalten.
> 
> Meine Version der Datei (mit eigenen Bewertungen des Händlersupports) habe ich wieder angehängt.



ich hab die Preise aus´m Workshop genommen.....klar, deswegen muss man die Matrix auch komentieren!!!


@fez
logisch gehört dieser Punkt irgendwo dazu, aber nicht in so eine Bewertungsmatrix (finde ich) ....letztendlich wird der subjektive Eindruck den Ausschlag geben!

Beispiel:
ich wollte eigentlich seit Jahren ein Uzzi SLX mich hatte nur die nicht versenkbare Sattelstütze gestört...daraufhin hab ich auch so´ne Matrix erstellt und bin bei der Wildsau gelandet...und bin zufrieden...sehr sogar  ......


----------



## Schwarzspecht (15. Juli 2005)

Machs wie in der Skoda-Werbung, lass deinen Bauch entscheiden. Was nützt dir maximale Punktzahl, wenn du das Bike nicht auch wirklich geil findest ...

A propo geil, mir gefällt der Nam G-Spot gut!


----------



## THBiker (15. Juli 2005)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Machs wie in der Skoda-Werbung, lass deinen Bauch entscheiden. Was nützt dir maximale Punktzahl, wenn du das Bike nicht auch wirklich geil findest ...
> 
> A propo geil, mir gefällt der Nam G-Spot gut!




ist ja schon klar, dass der persönliche Geschmack entscheidet, aber wenn du vielleicht mehrere Rahmen zur Auswahl hast die dir gefallen, ist das ne nette Spieleri, so zu entshceiden!!!


----------



## Pyewacket (15. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Nimm doch mal das Voitl MP-1 in Deine Tabelle auf - würde mich interessieren wo es im Vergleich mit den anderen Bikes landet ;-)

Happy Trailz,

  Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (15. Juli 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Das Cove G-Spot ist von der Kinematik her, einem Kona gleichzusetzen, d.h. Eingelenker und nicht wie bei dir mit 4-Gelenkern


Jetzt weiss ich, warum ich das G-Sport als Viergelenker eingestuft hatte. Ich hab's mit dem hier verwechselt.






Das ist ein Sixpack.

@Schwarzspecht: Ich finde den Namen hier auch besser als stinky coiler.


----------



## fez (15. Juli 2005)

na ja, etwas ulkiger Fachwerkbau finde ich


----------



## rohstrugel (15. Juli 2005)

Hi skuehnen,
ich lege großen Wert darauf, einen Biketraum mit dem Händler meines Vertrauens zu verwirklichen. Was sich mit der Zeit immer bezahlt macht. Wenn es mal Probleme gibt, werden die dann auch schnell und gut gelöst (z.B. mein Dämpfertheater kurz vor Innsbruck).
Der Preis eines Bikes ist schon ein wichtiger Punkt. Bedenke aber, daß du mit dem Bike auch noch nach 3 Jahren deine Freude haben willst.
Aus eigener Erfahrung sag ich mal. Je mehr Kompromisse du bei deiner Bikewahl eingehst, desto weniger Spaß hast du später damit.

Und eine Frau sucht man sich auch nicht nur danach aus, wie gut sie kochen, bügeln, putzen ... kann


----------



## Don Stefano (15. Juli 2005)

Dr Einstein schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm doch mal das Voitl MP-1 in Deine Tabelle auf


Kann man das Rad denn schon kaufen? Irgendwie habe ich auf der Website keine Geometrie- oder sonstige Daten gefunden. Außerdem ist mir eine völlig versenkbare Sattelstütze sehr wichtig, die das MP-1 wohl nicht hat.


----------



## Don Stefano (15. Juli 2005)

rohstrugel schrieb:
			
		

> Und eine Frau sucht man sich auch nicht nur danach aus, wie gut sie kochen, bügeln, putzen ... kann


Hast du deine etwa nach dem Preis ausgesucht?  
Manchen kommt es am meisten auf das ... an.


----------



## fez (15. Juli 2005)

zudem fehlt mir der *ganz ganz* wichtige Punkt "Geometrie" speziell Sitzwinkel, Oberrohrlänge etc. bei gleicher Bikegrösse. 

Du willst ja schlisslich auch FR-Touren damit fahren...


----------



## rohstrugel (15. Juli 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du deine etwa nach dem Preis ausgesucht?
> Manchen kommt es am meisten auf das ... an.


Nachdem alle, die ich gefragt habe, gesagt haben daß die gut ist, ...


----------



## knoflok (15. Juli 2005)

rohstrugel schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem alle, die ich gefragt habe, gesagt haben daß die gut ist, ...



perfekte vorgehensweise


----------



## fez (15. Juli 2005)

die Maschinenbauer wieder....


----------



## bluesky (15. Juli 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man das Rad denn schon kaufen? Irgendwie habe ich auf der Website keine Geometrie- oder sonstige Daten gefunden. Außerdem ist mir eine völlig versenkbare Sattelstütze sehr wichtig, die das MP-1 wohl nicht hat.



gibts wohl erst ab der eurobike ... außer Dr Einstein weiß hier mehr   

was allerdings der clou ist der verstellbare winkel der sattelstütze ... hab ich so noch nicht gesehen ... desshalb sieht der sitzdom auch etwas strange aus ... 

der hinterbau ist auch wesentlich aktiver und feinfühliger als alles was ich bisher gefahren habe ... sei es ein spec. enduro, abgestützer eingelenker oder viergelenker wie z.b. die wildsau 

wenns meine entscheidung wäre:

Santa Cruz VP Free / Nomad

ODER 

Fusion Wiplash, Voitl MP 1

Warum?

Überlegene Hinterbauten, *fährtnichtjeder* Faktor, Optik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (15. Juli 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> zudem fehlt mir der *ganz ganz* wichtige Punkt "Geometrie" speziell Sitzwinkel, Oberrohrlänge etc. bei gleicher Bikegrösse.


Stimmt. 

Bei der Bikegröße würde ich daher nicht, wie häufig gemacht, die Sitzrohrlänge als Maß nehmen, sondern die Oberrohrlänge. Das Sitzrohr ist ohne Sattelstütze zum Sitzen nix wert. Daher muss man hier sowieso etwas verstellen und so lange sich die Stütze tief genug versenken läßt und weit genug herausziehen läßt, ist die Sitzrohrlänge wurscht.

Wichtig ist noch der Sitzwinkel: Ein steiler Sitzwinkel verschlechtert das bergauf fahren und erleichtert das bergab fahren. Bei einem steilen Sitzwinkel vergrößert sich dazu noch der Radstand, was das bike laufruhiger aber weniger wendig macht.

Da die bikes aber alle für einen ähnlichen Einsatzbereich gemacht wurden, unterscheiden sie sich nicht so wesentlich in ihren Fahreigenschaften. Da es nicht möglich ist, die komplette Palette in der gewünschten Konfiguration aufzubauen und die Vor- und Nachteile zu "erfahren" bleibe ich dabei, das nicht in die Bewertung einfließen zu lassen.



			
				bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> was allerdings der clou ist der verstellbare winkel der sattelstütze


Ich kann mir derzeit noch nicht vorstellen, was das bringen soll. Einen verstellbaren Sitzwinkel in Verbindung mit einer verstellbaren Oberrohrlänge?

Ein längeres Oberrohr braucht man vorwiegend zum bergauf fahren. Bei der Verstellung wird aber der Sitzwinkel flacher, weshalb man dann noch mehr über dem Hinterrrad sitzt.  Das Rad ist aber wg. der Fox 40 eher zum ausschließlich bergab fahren gedacht. Macht es da Sinn, bei schnellen Kursen den Sitzwinkel flacher zu machen? Das wäre für mich wiederum eher ein Feature für einen Downhiller.

Evtl. kann uns Dr. Einstein darüber aufklären, was er sich dabei gedacht hat.


----------



## bluesky (15. Juli 2005)

dann versuch dir das ganze ohne fox 40 vorzustellen sondern mit ner 150-170 mm gabel ... ich denke es geht hier einfach um ein breiteres einsatzgebiet ... wenn du bock hast gehts nen tag in den bikepark mit hochshutteln etc. und morgen machst du dann ne schöne freeridetour mit selber berg hochquälen 

mir war die fox auch zu überdimensioniert zum berg hochfahren 

kann dein punkteplan sowieso nicht so ganz verstehen ... das machen wir hier in der firma wenn wir irgend welche software für zig millionen anschaffen ..

wenn ich für mich ein hobby und spassgerät kaufe mach ich das emotional .. technik mag zwar ne rolle spielen .. aber so ne matrix zu erstellen würd mir den spass rauben .. 

*only my two cents*

hauptsache du findest was du suchst


----------



## lelebebbel (15. Juli 2005)

Am schlimmsten ist das doch, wenn 2 Monate nach dem Kauf ein Bike rauskommt, was dann 2 Punkte mehr geschafft hätte 

Ich bin auch für Bauchentscheidungen möglichst mit Probefahrt.


----------



## Speedbullit (15. Juli 2005)

draufsetzen und wohlfühlen


----------



## fez (15. Juli 2005)

mach doch einfach mal einen Wochenendausflug nach Zürich !


----------



## fez (15. Juli 2005)

oder noch besser nach Brigham City, Utah


sorry, jetzt höre ich auf mit spammen


----------



## Don Stefano (15. Juli 2005)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> kann dein punkteplan sowieso nicht so ganz verstehen ... das machen wir hier in der firma wenn wir irgend welche software für zig millionen anschaffen ..


Ich will auch nicht nächstes Jahr schon wieder ein neues bike kaufen müssen.


----------



## bluesky (15. Juli 2005)

du wirst es aber trotzdem wollen ... 

ich seh das so ... am meisten spass macht ein bike bevor man es hat (also vorm kauf) und dann noch so 2-3 monate nach inbesitznahme .. während man fährt und es kennen lernt ... ab dann guckt man wieder nach was neuem 

wenn mein geldbeutel nicht der chef währe könnte ich so 4 mal im jahr ein neues bike kaufen


----------



## Znarf (15. Juli 2005)

Nimm ein Santa Cruz 

Ich hab nach Univega, Taiwan (Kinesis, Alfton, Drössiger), Wheeler und der ein oder anderen Odysee einen neuwertigen Santa Cruz Heckler Rahmen erstanden. (War günstig, aber wie neu) 

Und es ist PERFEKT. Also für mich. Ich hab den Rahmen gesehen und gewusst den MUSS ISCH HABEN!

Ich würde auf genug Material an allen Stellen am Rahmen achten. Klopf einfach mal dagegen und wenn er sich irgendwo anfühlt/anhört wie ne Red Bull Dose dann kauf ihn nicht!!!!
Und achte auf dicke Ausfallenden/Kettenstreben, wegen großer Bremsscheibe hinten, die an so ein Rad MUSS! Ich hab schon 2 Rahmen zerlegt, genau an der Scheibenbremsaufnahme ein Stück die Kettenstrebe entlang nach oben. Das suckt und zwar gewaltig.

Bin zwar eigentlich nicht so für die teueren Ami Sachen, aber das Santa Cruz ist GEIL.

Und das Nomad vielleicht noch n Stück doller, wegen VPP. Wenngleich das Heckler schöner ist  und außerdem ist es erfrischend nach lauter Viergelenkern und Mehrgelenkern ein ECHT SIMPLES Rad zu fahrn, Eingelenker ohne Schnickschnack, nicht zu viel Federweg, aber saustabil und massiv. Gut bergauf, besser bergab. (Und wippen tut nix, ich liebe SPV, bei geilem Ansprechverhalten)


Sorry, musste mal meine Freude von der Seele schreiben.

Geil und am Dienstag Prüfungen rum ->Semesterferien.

Freundin und Bike und Freunde und sonst NÜSCHTS #

Grüße Znarf

PS:Kauf schnell sonst ist der Sommer rum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (16. Juli 2005)

hachja die schweren Entscheidungen ... gottseidank habe ich sie hinter mir ...    ... also ich würde aus deiner Liste spontan ein Rennen zwischen Nicolai und Whiplash machen, alle anderen sind eher nicht so mein Ding, außer vielleicht das SX Trail, aber das fährt ja schon der Fez und wir sind ja alle Individualisten ...   

Whiplash bin ich mal probegefahren, sehr geiles Bike, aber geht doch ziemlich in die "Bikeparkrichtung" von der Geometrie her, obwohl das mit einer 150 er Gabel natürlich anders aussehen kann (an dem Rad war eine 170 Sherman). Im Velodrom stand doch die ganze Zeit eines, bist du das mal probegefahren oder gesessen?

Alle Nicolais auf denen ich mal saß waren "etwas" tourenorientierter, man sitzt zentraler als auf dem Fusion, was mir persönlich besser gefällt, deswegen habe ich auch das Gemini genommen, da ist es genauso. Bergauf macht das eine Menge aus, gefühlsmäßig geht es einfach besser hoch. Und solange man die Sattelstütze voll versenken kann sitzt man ja auch bergab dann wieder schön hinten.

Eigentlich wollte ich auch noch das Yeti ASX nennen, das gefällt mir auch sehr gut, aber was man so über den Hinterbau mit Dogbone und seine Anfälligkeiten liest bräuchte man da wohl auf jeden Fall einen Händler vor Ort.


----------



## Wooly (16. Juli 2005)

... apropos .... ist das ner Normpreis für das Frank, dann kannst du es natürlich auch in deine Auswahl nehmen, du mußt doch nicht das verkorkste aus dem Velodrom nehmen, und 1,5 er Steuerrohr kann man ja reduzieren.


----------



## der-tick.de (19. Juli 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> hachja die schweren Entscheidungen ... gottseidank habe ich sie hinter mir ...    ... also ich würde aus deiner Liste spontan ein Rennen zwischen Nicolai und Whiplash machen, alle anderen sind eher nicht so mein Ding, außer vielleicht das SX Trail, aber das fährt ja schon der Fez und wir sind ja alle Individualisten ...
> 
> Whiplash bin ich mal probegefahren, sehr geiles Bike, aber geht doch ziemlich in die "Bikeparkrichtung" von der Geometrie her, obwohl das mit einer 150 er Gabel natürlich anders aussehen kann (an dem Rad war eine 170 Sherman). Im Velodrom stand doch die ganze Zeit eines, bist du das mal probegefahren oder gesessen?
> 
> ...



Wenns in die Richtung Freerider geht, nimm lieber das Whiplash. Der Rahmen ist leichter als das Nicolai und der Service ist 100X besser als bei Kalle (Und Lieferzeiten etc.). 
Allgemein würde ich in der Richtung eher 4Gelenker favorisieren. Die Bremseinflüsse sind geringer. Und die Antriebsneutralität brauchst du gerade bei 150- 170mm!


----------



## alexWildschwein (19. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe nicht alles gelesen, aber willeicht willst du einen exotic Fahrrad haben :
http://www.commencal.fr/bike/cadre-commencal-vtt-2005-vip_supreme_6.html
http://www.cycles-lapierre.fr/webfiles/Produits/444.htm

Sie sind französiche Fahraden.
Der Commençal ist einen Zusamenarbeit zwischen Commençal und Anne-Caroline Chausson, und der Lapierre zwischen Lapierre und Nicolas Vouilloz.

Tschüss.
Alexandre.


----------



## Intenserider (20. Juli 2005)

Specialized Enduro wurde von der "Dirt" als super bewertet, deren Redaktor fährt nun die ganzen DH-Rennen damit.
Ein Kollege von mir (Smog im Forum) hat sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit Alutech gemacht.
Bei Santa Cruz musst mit ewig langen Leiferzeiten rechnen.
Bei Deiner Tabelle fehlt eindeutig das Aussehen, denn wer will schon mit einem hässlichen Rad fahren gehen? Cove und Santa Cruz bekämen bei mir da dicke Abzüge.
Das neue Trek, Cannondale Prophet MX bzw. Gemini, Intense 5.5 fände ich auch noch interessante Bikes.


----------



## THBiker (20. Juli 2005)

Intenserider schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Kollege von mir (Smog im Forum) hat sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit Alutech gemacht.



Welche schlechten Erfahrungen?? Also der Support ist super   ...der einzige Kritikpunkt an meinem Bike ist das Schaltauge!! Das ist aber bei den neuen Modellen verbessert worden!
Aber ich denke bei jeder Marke kann irgendjemand eine negative Erfahrung berichten!

Cove und Santa Cruz find ich wiederum sehr schön   

Geschmacksache halt.....und deswegen nicht objektiv zu bewerten!! Ich nehme mal an, dass er eh nur Bikes die ihm gefallen in die engere Auswahl einbezieht und sich mit der Matrix die funktionellen Vorteile jeder Marke darstellt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Intenserider (20. Juli 2005)

Offenbar erleben nicht alle den Support gleich...



> produkte der firma alutech kann ich dir nicht empfehlen.
> 
> an meinem ersten wildsaurahmen 2003 (enduro) ging einiges schief:
> 
> ...


----------



## THBiker (20. Juli 2005)

so viel ich weiß hat Jürgen erst 2002 oder 2003 Alutech übernommen und dann nach und nach die Rahmen überarbeitet!
Deswegen glaub ich, dass du vielleicht noch´n altes Modell hattedt....maybe  

Ich kann mit´m FOX dHX 5.0 alle Positionen fahren......und es schlägt auch kein Schnellspanner an der Wippe an!

Die Zugeverlegung finde ich nur am Steuerrohr/Oberrohr etwas ungeschickt....geht aber trotzdem alles ohne abknicken

Der Rahmen war auch nachbearbeitet Naja und Schweißnähte...die sind halt nun mal handgeschweißt und nicht mit´m Schweißroboter wie die Stangenwaren!!! Logisch dass da nicht jede naht wie die ander ausschaut...es kommt aber auf die Qualität der Nähte an und die ist meinem super  

Support....ich kann nur sagen, wenn ich dort anrufe, bzw ne email schreibe ist innerhalb von 1-2 Tagen eine Antwort da!
z.B. Schaltaugen Bestellung...innerhalb von 2 Tagen da  
Das Forum, sehe ich eher als Informationsaustausch von den Alutech Usern....wobei ich dir Recht gebe, dass etwas mehr von Alutech kommen könnte  

Gewicht....naja das wußtest du doch bevor du das Rad gekauft hast   ...darüber darf man sich also nicht beschweren  


Nicolai....ohje...also in 2 Läden wo ich gejobbt hatte wurde Nicolai vertrieben...und es war keine Seltenheit, eher der Regelfall, dass die Rahmen nicht ok waren....angefangen von verbogenen Hinterbauten, fehlenden Gussets oder anschlagenden Hinterreifen am Sitzrohr   ....aber es soll wohl auch gut gearbeitete Rahmen geben.....das sind halt die Erfahrungen die ich gemacht habe.

Nun gut, ich denke jeder hat so seine positeiven und negativen Erfahrungen mir diversen Herstellern


----------



## superjoga (20. Juli 2005)

meine kleine bescheidene meinung:
probier alle die du probieren kannst mal aus und entscheide dich dann.
kann nur zum yeti was sagen: bergab solange du nicht bremst ein echter kracher, ansonsten blockert der hinterbau etwas. gewicht ist etwas hoch, die tourentauglichkeit in frage gestellt.
für mich ists ok, weil das ding einfach unschlagbar günstig war. 
zum scapin: ist da echt ein dhx5.0 und nicht ein 3.0 drin?

viel spass bei deiner entscheidungsfindung.....


----------



## Intenserider (20. Juli 2005)

Ist nicht mein Rad und auch nicht mein Text, sondern ein Zitat aus dem DH-Board. Ist übrigens schon ein neueres Modell, also vom Schlender.


----------



## THBiker (20. Juli 2005)

Intenserider schrieb:
			
		

> Ist nicht mein Rad und auch nicht mein Text, sondern ein Zitat aus dem DH-Board. Ist übrigens schon ein neueres Modell, also vom Schlender.




Ok   ....wobei...wenn ich grad lese, dass du Intense fährst....

ein Freund von mir hat sich das VPX geholt...erstmal saulange wartezeiten, dann kam der 1, Rahmen...und der Schreck

das Gusset am Dreiech Steuer- Ober und Unterrohr stand´n guten halben cm ab   draufhin wurde reklamiert (verucht mal die Bike Crew zu erreichen    ) ein neuer Rahmen wurde geschickt....das gleiche Problem...nur nicht ganz so extrem!!
Reklamation 2! Daraufhin wollte sich der Typ von Bike Crew selbst die Rahmen angucken und einen guten schicken...hat er dann auch gemacht   

Jetzt kommt´s...dann behaupten die doch glatt, das am 1. rahmen seien Transportschäden, weil der Rahmen beim zurückschicken nicht ordnungsgemäß verpackt wurde   ....da wollten die sich glatt um die Garantieansprüche drücken....haben sie aber wohl letztendlich doch gemacht  

also selbst bei sauteuren Bikes gibt´s Probleme.....und bei einem Rahmen für knapp 3000 verlange ich perfekte Qualität...oder ist das zu viel verlangt??


----------



## rohstrugel (20. Juli 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> also selbst bei sauteuren Bikes gibt´s Probleme.....und bei einem Rahmen für knapp *300* verlange ich perfekte Qualität...oder ist das zu viel verlangt??


Bei knapp 300 ist es vieleicht schon zu viel verlangt.


----------



## THBiker (20. Juli 2005)

uiui...was so´ne Null ausmacht


3000 natürlich


----------



## fez (20. Juli 2005)

ir seit ja wol foll beschert 300 Euro für ein Baike auszgeben !!! Das hier kostet nur 119 und hatwenigsdens ein doppeltes Oberrhr !!!


----------



## Intenserider (20. Juli 2005)

Ja Intense ist auch nicht gerade ein Inbegriff von Fertigungsqualität...


----------



## rohstrugel (20. Juli 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> ir seit ja wol foll beschert 300 Euro für ein Baike auszgeben !!! Das hier kostet nur 119 und hatwenigsdens ein doppeltes Oberrhr !!!


Wenn der Herr skuehnen mit dem Bike auf Tour muß, das wäre dann nun wirklich zuviel verlangt.

@fez, ich hoffe doch, daß du zu dem jetztigen Zeitpunkt noch voll zurechnungsfähig bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (20. Juli 2005)

Intenserider schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Santa Cruz musst mit ewig langen Leiferzeiten rechnen.


Nee, is klar. Da wurde der Support schon abgewertet.



			
				Intenserider schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Deiner Tabelle fehlt eindeutig das Aussehen, denn wer will schon mit einem hässlichen Rad fahren gehen? Cove und Santa Cruz bekämen bei mir da dicke Abzüge.


Ich habe nur Räder aufgenommen, die mir auch gefallen (siehe auch unten bezügl. Trek und Cannondale). Das Fachwerkbike vom Einstein und die beiden Franzmänner sind deswegen völlig durchgefallen. Das Santa Cruz sieht nur in poliert so beschi$$en aus, in grau matt war es mal abgebildet, da gefällt es mir recht gut.



			
				Intenserider schrieb:
			
		

> Das neue Trek, Cannondale Prophet MX bzw. Gemini, Intense 5.5 fände ich auch noch interessante Bikes.


Trek mog i net und Cannondale genauso wenig.  

Intense ist wohl von den Lieferzeiten auch nicht besser als SC und die Preise so exorbitant hoch, da müsste ich so lange sparen, dass saturno mit seiner Argumentation wieder recht bekäme. 

Zum aktuellen Stand meiner Überlegungen:
Im Moment bin ich gerade dabei herauszubekommen, ob das Frank nicht doch was taugt. Für den Preis ist es ganz schön verlockend   

Das 'normale' 2005er hat angeblich außer den beiden Einstellmöglichkeiten an der Dämpferseite der Wippe und an der unteren Dämpferaufnahme noch die Möglichkeit die Position, an der die Wippe am Sitzrohr befestigt ist, zu verstellen. Evtl. stimmt die bei dem Rahmen nicht und daher kommt der extreme Lenkwinkel. Das ist aber bisher nur eine Vermutungen, die noch überprüft werden muss.


----------



## Waldgeist (20. Juli 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> ir seit ja wol foll beschert 300 Euro für ein Baike auszgeben !!! Das hier kostet nur 119 und hatwenigsdens ein doppeltes Oberrhr !!!
> 
> Aua, ein Opfer der neue Rächtschreiprefom gewoden?


----------



## Froschel (20. Juli 2005)

ahlso wenschohn mit Dobpelbrückengahbel, und wenich teurer ist es nur mit der. Und ferdamt filigrahner Hinterbaut ist auch kool. 

Also ich steh foll auf Mifa.







-_-


----------



## Schwarzspecht (20. Juli 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Trek mog i net und Cannondale genauso wenig.



Ich find ja Specialized sowas von - verzeihung! - potthäßlich ...


----------



## eL (20. Juli 2005)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Ich find ja Specialized sowas von - verzeihung! - potthäßlich ...




jetz wo du es sagst fällts mir auch auf   

ausserdem haben wir schon 2 spezialiten in der Bikegruppe und ein drittes wäre zusammenrottung. geht garnicht.

zur zeit gibts wieder geminis    bei 3...2...1...vielzuteuer

eL


----------



## knoflok (20. Juli 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Trek mog i net und* Cannondale *genauso wenig.



des mog er neet...


----------



## fez (20. Juli 2005)

Scheitz auf Mifa - Forester ruls !!!


----------



## Froschel (21. Juli 2005)

*Eihhh du bis ja schon total plemmplemm in deiner Möhre. Mifa is geilste Röchelmaschine auf Welt *  


-_-


----------



## fez (21. Juli 2005)

B. fährt sein SX Trail mit Fox DHX. Wusste garnicht dass das funktioniert.
Wer also mit dem 5th nicht zufrieden sein sollte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rohstrugel (21. Juli 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> B. fährt sein SX Trail mit Fox DHX. Wusste garnicht dass das funktioniert.
> Wer also mit dem 5th nicht zufrieden sein sollte...


B. wird auch von Fox gesponsert. Da darf ein 5th nicht ans Bike.
Der DHX passt zwar rein, aber fürs Fahrwerkssetup muß der Dämpfer wohl ausgebaut werden.
Bin mit meinem 5th zufrieden


----------



## Trailrider79 (21. Juli 2005)

ich werf dann mal noch das ironhorse 7point ins rennen  

da gibts nen paar infos forum-link

oder direkt hier 

gruß jörg


----------



## Trailrider79 (21. Juli 2005)

rohstrugel schrieb:
			
		

> B. wird auch von Fox gesponsert. Da darf ein 5th nicht ans Bike.
> Der DHX passt zwar rein, aber fürs Fahrwerkssetup muß der Dämpfer wohl ausgebaut werden.
> Bin mit meinem 5th zufrieden




also in saalbach hatte er aber ne manitou travis im sx trail.


----------



## rohstrugel (21. Juli 2005)

Trailrider79 schrieb:
			
		

> also in saalbach hatte er aber ne manitou travis im sx trail.


Das Foto sieht halt etwas nach Sponsorposing aus.


----------



## fez (21. Juli 2005)

ist aber Specialized-Posing (> siehe www.nsmb.com bei der Vorstellung des lange nichtmehr so schönen Big Hit 2006  )
Aber ich habe den Verdacht dass B. lieber ein FORESTER hätte deshalb guckt er so unglücklich.


----------



## rohstrugel (21. Juli 2005)

.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (21. Juli 2005)

ich frage mich bloss was die Vollzugsbeamte da links zu suchen hat


----------



## Froschel (21. Juli 2005)

die will wahrscheinlich ein Kind von B.


-_-


----------



## Don Stefano (21. Juli 2005)

Trailrider79 schrieb:
			
		

> ich werf dann mal noch das ironhorse 7point ins rennen


Das ist für Touren glaub' ich ne Nummer zu hardcore.

Mit 150er Steckachsnabe hinten und 83er Tretlager kämen da auch noch einige Folgekosten auf mich zu.


----------



## Trailrider79 (21. Juli 2005)

hast dich auch mal anderweitig bei denen umgeschaut, find die rahmen wirklich sehr hübsch. glaube die haben auch noch light-freerider im programm  

das problem könnte nur der noch fehlende deutschland-vertrieb sein  aber ich denke die nachfrage wird auch hier steigen und sich dann nen importeur finden


----------



## fez (21. Juli 2005)

Trailrider79 schrieb:
			
		

> das problem könnte nur der noch fehlende deutschland-vertrieb sein


 Der war gut !


----------



## Trailrider79 (22. Juli 2005)

naja, soweit ich es mitbekommen habe, gibt es einen vertrieb in holland  aberwie gesagt ich denke dass der deutschland-importeur nicht mehr lange auf sich warten lassen wird.


----------



## Don Stefano (22. Juli 2005)

Trailrider79 schrieb:
			
		

> hast dich auch mal anderweitig bei denen umgeschaut, find die rahmen wirklich sehr hübsch. glaube die haben auch noch light-freerider im programm


Wer braucht denn sowas, das Rad ist nicht fürn eL.   

Es gibt noch einen weiteren Freerider. Das Problem beim Yakuza (Ojiki / Aniki) ist, dass es kein DW-Link hat, sondern ein stinknormaler Eingelenker ist. Da kann ich gleich ein Yeti kaufen.


----------



## Flugrost (22. Juli 2005)

Ich dachte, Du darfst sowiso nicht mehr weg. Und ob Du dir fuffzehn oder zwanzich Kilo an die Wand hängst is wohl wurscht...


----------



## eL (22. Juli 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Wer braucht denn sowas, das Rad ist nicht fürn eL.



eben!!

Ich für meinen teil propagiere ja eher die "Weniger ist mehr"  direktive und bin mitlerweile nicht bereit 25kg bauxiterz über pfälzer und schwarzwälder trails zu wuchten nur um sagen zu können sehet her ich hab ein echten freerider(der nächst jahr eh nur noch nen tourer ist) und ich bin ja so der held.
Nein heutzutage wird es immer wichtiger sich in vornehmer zurückhaltung zu üben und mit cc orientierten tourern und frisch erworbenen fahrkönnen die Massen an groupi´s zu beeindrucken.
Ihr werdet es vieleicht nicht glauben aber auch ein sehr gut funktionierender luftdämpfer kann besser sein als tonnenschweres Stahlfedergedöns. Und mit verlaub fahren sich UST fatal bert`s bei 1,5 bar bei weitem besser als 1,2kg dummhillschlappen mit 3 bar. selbst wenn die USTér  300 gramm leichter sind   pro stück!! und da hab ich noch nicht mal die schläuche mit berücksichtigt

Bitte versteht mich jetzt nicht falsch und es kann auch jeder kaufen oder fahren was er will aber mit nem 23kg freerider kommt keiner von euch den berg besser oder gesünder oder mit mehr spass runter als er es bis jetzt mit seinem aktuellen bike tun würde. nur bergauf wird man mit dem dingen nicht mehr fahren können.

eL


----------



## Don Stefano (25. Juli 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Zum aktuellen Stand meiner Überlegungen:
> Im Moment bin ich gerade dabei herauszubekommen, ob das Frank nicht doch was taugt. Für den Preis ist es ganz schön verlockend


Da bleibe ich weiter dran. Heute habe ich mit Herrn Puszkarz (Importeur von Scapin) telefoniert und war noch einmal im Velodrom. Beide wollen mir verläßliche Geometriedaten besorgen. Beim Czengis muss ich halt einen Pig DH pro zum Velodrompreis kaufen, was den Rahmen de Fakto um 50 teurer macht. Aber ich glaube, dass er das Wert ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (28. Juli 2005)

kauf dir im Frühjahr 2006 das SX Trail mit Fox:


----------



## knoflok (28. Juli 2005)

*spar*


----------



## Don Stefano (28. Juli 2005)

rohstrugel schrieb:
			
		

> Der DHX passt zwar rein, aber fürs Fahrwerkssetup muß der Dämpfer wohl ausgebaut werden.


Wohl nicht immer. Lediglich die Luftbetankung stelle ich mir etwas schwierig vor - oder fehlt die etwa?
Das würde heißen, Druckstufeneinstellung (Boost Valve) ist nicht


----------



## Don Stefano (9. August 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Da bleibe ich weiter dran. Heute war ich noch einmal im Velodrom.


Jetzt war ich schon wieder dort. Und endlich habe ich Gewissheit: Mit der Z150 vom fez ergibt sich ein Lenkwinkel von exakt 65°.  

Den Rahmen kaufe ich also nicht. Dann werde ich mal schön weiter sparen. <schnief>


----------



## Froschel (9. August 2005)

haben sie dich danach verpügelt ?  


ist aber echt schade, hast du dich schon in was anderes verguckt ?

-_-


----------



## Don Stefano (9. August 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> haben sie dich danach verpügelt ?


Nö, ich habe schnell meinen Krempel gepackt und habe mich heimlich raus geschlichen.  



			
				Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> hast du dich schon in was anderes verguckt ?


Noch nicht so richtig. Aber das Helius FR gefällt mir schon ganz gut. Ich muss nur noch einen Händler finden, der es mir verkauft.


----------



## fez (9. August 2005)

nimms als Wink des Schicksals - vielleicht wars besser so...

(offtopic - wie wars gestern abend ? Ich bin um 19.00 schlafen gegangen)


----------



## Froschel (9. August 2005)

war prima, hat sogar Budweiser(das Tschechische)  gegeben  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












-_-


----------



## fez (9. August 2005)

- sieht klasse aus
- hat das gewisse Etwas
- mit Seltenheitswert
- echter Viergelenker
- 165 mm Travel sollten genügen
- Bikehändler in Karlsruhe: Ride your bike * 76137 Karlsruhe * Augartenstr. 3 * 0721 / 35 28 352 (ohne Gewähr)
- bmo verscheppert ihn momentan für 1599  das sollte bei dem "Ride your bike"-Menschen auch rauszuholen sein (oder mehr)
- Bikepartsonline für 1555  (bei Vorkasse sind die Leute aber preislich nochmal sehr flexibel habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht...)

>> Also ran an den Speck damit du endlich was Vernünftiges untern Hintern bekommst !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (9. August 2005)

uiuiuiui ... mit dem habe ich auch mal geliebäugelt, sieht auf jeden Fall nett aus. habe damals auch nur positives im Netz gefunden.


----------



## Znarf (9. August 2005)

Und der Thomas von Ride-your-bike ist echt super in Ordnung.
TOP Laden.

Ist auch ein echter Pluspunkt, der ist kulant und lässt gut mit sich handeln. Vor allem wenn du so noch was brauchst, wenn du bei dem nen Rahmen gekauft hast macht er dir wirklich sehr gute Preise, da brauchste nix mehr im Internet zu bestellen!

Grüße Znarf


----------



## fez (9. August 2005)

ich habe sogar mal mit diesen Berlinern telefoniert - aber sie wollten keinen Rahmen ohne die Coladose vorne bruzzeln...

Naja aber Don Stefano stört sich da dran ja nicht


----------



## Don Stefano (9. August 2005)

Na gut, dann werde ich morgen früh mal bei Thomas vorbei gehen.


----------



## Wooly (10. August 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber sie wollten keinen Rahmen ohne die Coladose vorne bruzzeln...



Recht haben Sie ...


----------



## eL (10. August 2005)

jaja kauf du dir mal son Hawk   

sabberfaktor im negativbereich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (10. August 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> sabberfaktor für EL im negativbereich


 
sehr gut - kaufen !


----------



## Froschel (10. August 2005)

allerdings ist am Nox kein austauschbares Schaltauge, da würd ich dann mal nachfragen ob man die Schwingenstrebe einzeln nachkaufen kann.
Würde mir dann eher das Nicolai Helius kaufen sieht ja auch fast gleich aus.




-_-


----------



## fez (10. August 2005)

ja, okay das nicht austauschbare Schaltauge.... war an meinem Nicolai genauso, war kein Problem. Schlimmstenfalls steht eben eine neue Druckstrebe an.

Beim Nicolai musst Du halt für jeden Furz Aufpreis zahlen - in vergleichbarer Ausstattung ist also das Helius mindestens 700- 800 Euro teurer. 
Und wenn ich schon deutlich über 2000  ausgeben würde - dann nur für das VPFree.


----------



## Trailrider79 (10. August 2005)

hier mal was zum thema coladose und gabeln dazu. click

das nox hatte ich mir damals auch überlegt, aber dann kamen die rahmen ja irgendwie net bei;-) nen kollege aus ulm fuhr letztes jahr für nox, daher wußte er über die liefertermine bescheid, hat sich aber wohl gebessert. 

gruß jörg


----------



## Don Stefano (10. August 2005)

So, jetzt war ich heute morgen nicht in KA Südcity sondern in Herxe. Dort hatte ein biker namens Benny sein australisches Gerät her, den wir letztens auf dem Weinbiet getroffen haben.

Es handelt sich um den Rahmen hier:





Der soll 1099,- mit Swinger 4Way-Dämpfer kosten und bietet wahlweise 130 oder 150mm Federweg an. Er sieht ein bisschen wie ein Drössiger von 2004 aus, kommt aber aus Australien.

Dann habe ich noch das hier gesehen:





Ist zwar 'nur' ein abgestützter Eingelenker á la Kona aber recht stabil und kostet mit Romic Dämpfer 1500.-. Einen Bericht gibts hier.

Beide Rahmen hätte ich sofort in der passenden Größe mitnehmen können und der Verkäufer fährt selbst Freeride und DH. Die verkaufen aber auch Fusion und er fährt natürlich ein Whiplash mit Boxxer (Gewicht 16,5 kg!). Das wäre eine super Möglichkeit an so ein Rad zu kommen, ohne auf das Velodrom angewiesen zu sein.


----------



## Froschel (10. August 2005)

bei dem Gewicht vom Craftworks wir dir das uphillen aber keinen Spass mehr machen, wird so etwas um die 20Kg werden. Der Rahmen ist fast wie Vollmaterial  


-_-


----------



## Wooly (10. August 2005)

und ich dachte immer Frau Nufer wäre unentschlossen ...


----------



## Znarf (10. August 2005)

Mal ne andere Frage, wann willste denn mit dem neuen das Fahren anfangen  im Herbst wenns regnet? (Nicht dass ich ein Schönwetterfahrer bin, aber so wie du dein Rad behandelst bevor du s gekauft hast, willst du s bestimmt nicht gleich versiffen )

Aja war nicht böse gemeint, ich finds ja schön wenn man sich vorher informiert. Aber jeder Rahmen, egal was hat doch eine minimale Schwachstelle, die man dann mit ner Improvisationslösung aus der Welt schafft!
Kauf einfach das was dir Optisch am besten taugt.

Und ich geh jetzt los, nach Südfrankreich an den Lac de Salagou, 2 Wochen freeriden, mit meinem Heckler und 5 Kumpels!!!

Jipikayeee Schweinebacke (sorry musste meiner Freude kund tun)

Grüße Znarf


----------



## Triple F (10. August 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Nicolai musst Du halt für jeden Furz Aufpreis zahlen - in vergleichbarer Ausstattung ist also das Helius mindestens 700- 800 Euro teurer.
> Und wenn ich schon deutlich über 2000  ausgeben würde - dann nur für das VPFree.



Dürfte ich da mal kurz die "NICOLAI 5-Jahresgarantie" in den Raum werfen??

Da im Forum das Wettrüsten immer weiter geht, kann diese verlängerte Garantie *DAS* Argument für einen Weiterverkauf zum guten Preis sein. Wenn du die anderen Rahmen verkaufen willst, sieht´s da IMHO nicht so gut aus. Ich habe aus meinen Fehlern gelernt.... *nurmalso*

Hol´Dir das Helius FR ! Die paar Kröten machen Dich auf lange Sicht auch nicht arm (das hat ja auch der eL schon zu Beginn gesagt!)

Ciao,
Triple F


----------



## fez (10. August 2005)

ich habe leider bei meinem Bass sehen müssen dass die 5-Jahres-Garantie zwar auf dem Papier existiert - aber es genügend Ausschlußklauseln gibt bei Nicolai...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lelebebbel (10. August 2005)

Znarf schrieb:
			
		

> Kauf einfach das was dir Optisch am besten taugt.



Bester Tip aller Zeiten!

Wäre bei mir dann ja das Nox. Diese Riesenwippen bei den anderes sehen ab einem gewissen Federweg aus wie Gepäckträger, da liecht kein Segen drauf.

Oder vergiss den ganzen Federkram und kauf ein Oranges Subzero.


----------



## Froschel (10. August 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe leider bei meinem Bass sehen müssen dass die 5-Jahres-Garantie zwar auf dem Papier existiert - aber es genügend Ausschlußklauseln gibt bei Nicolai...



naja bei dir wars ja so dass du ne CC-Möhre hattes mit dem dann der Crossie (fast Fezgewicht x 2) vom Mäuerchen gedropt ist. Nicht gerade der Typische Garantiefall.


-_-


----------



## Don Stefano (10. August 2005)

Znarf schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne andere Frage, wann willste denn mit dem neuen das Fahren anfangen  im Herbst wenns regnet? (Nicht dass ich ein Schönwetterfahrer bin, aber so wie du dein Rad behandelst bevor du s gekauft hast, willst du s bestimmt nicht gleich versiffen )


Naja, son bisschen kann ich schon noch warten (hab noch 2 andere bikes) und wenn sonst nix los ist im Forum, kann ich hier die konstruktiven und die amüsanten Beiträge dazu lesen.  



			
				Znarf schrieb:
			
		

> Aja war nicht böse gemeint, ich finds ja schön wenn man sich vorher informiert. Aber jeder Rahmen, egal was hat doch eine minimale Schwachstelle, die man dann mit ner Improvisationslösung aus der Welt schafft!
> Kauf einfach das was dir Optisch am besten taugt.


Ich bin kein so empfindliches Pflänzchen. Wenn mir einer tierisch auf den Sack geht, kann ich den auch ignorieren. Optisch hat mir das Frank schon super gefallen, mit dem Lenkwinkel hätte ich mich aber sicher hinterher ganz schön rumgeärgert.  



			
				Znarf schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich geh jetzt los, nach Südfrankreich an den Lac de Salagou, 2 Wochen freeriden, mit meinem Heckler und 5 Kumpels!!!
> 
> Jipikayeee Schweinebacke (sorry musste meiner Freude kund tun)


Na dann wünsche ich euch viel Spaß und kommt heil wieder.  



			
				Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> bei dem Gewicht vom Craftworks wir dir das uphillen aber keinen Spass mehr machen, wird so etwas um die 20Kg werden. Der Rahmen ist fast wie Vollmaterial


Den Rahmen, der im Laden rumlag, konnte ich auf der geeichten Postwaage (ist auch ne Postfiliale drin) nachwiegen: 4200gr. mit Dämpfer. Der Transition ist einiges massiver, am Hinterbau 





und die Wippe ist echt riesig (Dangerboy USA). 




Der wiegt fast ein Kilo mehr.  



			
				trailschleicher schrieb:
			
		

> das nox hatte ich mir damals auch überlegt, aber dann kamen die rahmen ja irgendwie net bei;-) nen kollege aus ulm fuhr letztes jahr für nox, daher wußte er über die liefertermine bescheid, hat sich aber wohl gebessert.


Ich war jetzt heute nachmittag in der Südstadt. Das erste was mir der Typ sagte war, dass die dermaßen unzuverlässig wären, dass er mir den Rahmen nicht guten Gewissens verkaufen könne. Nachdem ich gesagt hab', dass ich jetzt schon lange mit nem anderen Händler rumgemacht hab' und trotzdem noch dran geblieben bin, hat er dann angerufen und nach der Verfügbarkeit gefragt.

Der Rahmen wäre sofort lieferbar. Preislich kann er vor allem bei den restlichen Komponenten mit einem großen Versender nicht mithalten. Von Bikepartsonline kam heute das Angebot Rahmen mit Dämpfer, Steuersatz, Gabel und Hone-Kurbel für 2049,- inkl. Versand. Die restlichen Parts inkl. Sattelstütze (falls sie lang genug ist) könnte ich aus dem alten bike verwenden.

Im Moment liegen mir aber auch noch die ermahnenden Worte vom Harry in den Ohren, die mir sagen, dass der Händler extrem wichtig ist. Und da hätte ich bei den Jungs aus Herxe halt ein gutes Gefühl, weil die auch auf'm Weinbiet, BT und Kalmit zu hause sind. Mein Favorit wäre daher im Moment ein Whiplash  dort zu kaufen. Es hapert noch am notwendigen Kleingeld - mal sehen was so im Keller noch rumliegt und bei ebay verkauft werden kann.


----------



## Wooly (10. August 2005)

aha .. dann bitte so aufbauen, dann würde ich gerne auch mal kurz testen ...


----------



## Don Stefano (11. August 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> dann bitte so aufbauen


Hatte ich schon geschrieben, dass ich eine Boxxer ride einbauen wollte?
Wobei, die Reifen und die Griffe wären ok.


----------



## Wooly (11. August 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte ich schon geschrieben, dass ich eine Boxxer ride einbauen wollte?
> Wobei, die Reifen und die Griffe wären ok.



neee keine Doppelbrücke sieht doch doof aus und überhaupt (hey das macht Spaß mit den sinnfreien Klischees und der blöden Optikdiskussion ...)  also ne Z1 FR oder ne Sherman wäre auch genehmigt ...   ... aber die Fox ist einfach am schönsten


----------



## bluesky (11. August 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> Oder vergiss den ganzen Federkram und kauf ein Oranges Subzero.



   

bester tip bisher


----------



## Don Stefano (11. August 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> Oder vergiss den ganzen Federkram und kauf ein Oranges Subzero.


Ähh, ich kann das nicht.   
Ich bin noch nie auf einem Hardtail gefahren. Daher sollte es schon ein Fully sein.


----------



## fez (11. August 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> naja bei dir wars ja so dass du ne CC-Möhre hattes mit dem dann der Crossie (fast Fezgewicht x 2) vom Mäuerchen gedropt ist. Nicht gerade der Typische Garantiefall.-_-


 
Ja und ? Hat sich Scott drum gekümmert wie Du mit deinem Bock umgegangen bist ? du bist ja auch nicht gerade nur CC gefahren...

aber hast schon recht - so kulant kann natürlich eine kleine Firma nicht sein. Dieses Argument spricht für die Großen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (11. August 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> .....aber die Fox ist einfach am schönsten



am schönsten ja, aber ich denke ne Stahfedergabel hat dann doch nen besseres Ansprechverhalten, und ne Z1 schont den Geldbeutel vom Stephan, nicht dass er sich dann in der Pfalz keine Erbsensuppe mehr leisten kann.


-_-


----------



## Speedbullit (17. August 2005)

gabelmäßig würde ich auf die 06er 66 VF2 + ETA warten. Dürfte preislich recht günstig sein und wenn die einbauhöhe genau wie bei der 06er 888 ist es genial.


----------



## Trailrider79 (18. August 2005)

hätte da noch was feines, kennt kaum einer und hab ich hier auch noch nie rumfahren sehen











mehr infos: msc bikes 

gruß 

der "trailschleicher" (naja, bergauf zumindest, da hattest du recht  )

edit: verlinkung hat net funktioniert, jetzt aber


----------



## Don Stefano (20. August 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> gabelmäßig würde ich auf die 06er 66 VF2 + ETA warten. Dürfte preislich recht günstig sein und wenn die einbauhöhe genau wie bei der 06er 888 ist es genial.


Weisst du auch schon, was die kosten wird? Sicherlich einiges mehr, als die Z1 FR1 momentan und wiegen wird sie auch ein halbes Kilo mehr. Wenns mir nach mehr Federweg zumute ist, will ich eine Aufrüstung für 2006 nicht ausschließen.   



			
				Trailrider79 schrieb:
			
		

> hätte da noch was feines, kennt kaum einer und hab ich hier auch noch nie rumfahren sehen


Das wird man auch nicht so schnell, es hapert mal wieder am deutschen Importeur.  Die Verlinkung funktioniert aber immer noch nicht. Trotzdem habe ich die bikes auf der Seite http://www.mscbikes.com gefunden. 

Im Moment suche ich aber eher nach Bezugsquellen und Probefahrmöglichkeiten für die bikes auf meiner Liste als nach neuen bikes für die Liste. Scapin bikes gibt es übrigens auch in Landau bei Radsport Geil. 

Geil, oder?


----------



## Trailrider79 (21. August 2005)

hmmm, ich weiss nicht genau woher meine kollegen ihre bikes haben, der simon fährt Downhill für MSC, so bin ich überhaupt auf den freerider gekommen. 

aber so nen whiplash wär sicherlich was feines  

zur verlinkung: sollte funktionieren, ich seh die bilder zumindest;-) stammen auch nicht mehr von ner externen seite sondern ausm ibc-fotoalbum.

gruß jörg


----------



## Znarf (21. August 2005)

Hallo,
also die Fox36 ist einfach nur hässlich, komm grade aus Morzine, da fuhr die einige male rum. Die ist einfach ein fetter Klotz ohne Form und irgendwas 
Wenn du da keine 2,7er Reifen drauf hast sieht dein Rad aus wie ein Rennrad. Die Brücke ist hässlich, einfach nur eckig, die Krone sieht aus wie von Suntour und die Knöpflen oben passen farblich auch NULL.

IST ja nur meine Meinung. Ich LIEBE meine Pike. Am Anfang hat sie mir nicht gefallen, aber sie ist die eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Und die Dämpfung ist genial, um so schneller man fährt, um so grober es wird um so mehr schluckt sie,WENN SIE RICHTIG eingestellt ist!!!! Ich hab nen Guide ins Forum gepostet, weil ja jeder Dödel sich grade ne Pike anschafft, sind ja auch genial günstig.

Jedenfalls stellt die Dämpfung alle anderen Dämpfungssysteme ganz klar in den Schatten, vor allem die Marzocchi HSCV Dämpfung bzw. das Shimsystem von Fox kann nicht mithalten.

Grüße Znarf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (25. August 2005)

Hier scheint mir der passendere Thread zu sein.


			
				skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> es sieht in etwa so aus wie auf dem Foto von S-Works aus dem Mtbr-Forum:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jetzt habe ich nach langem Suchen tatsächlich Garantieschein und Orginalrechnung (!) von meinem Rahmen gefunden.   Leider ist die Garantie auf den Rahmen vor einem halben Jahr abgelaufen.    

Trotzdem habe ich in Holland  angerufen und nachgefragt was ich machen kann. Das Ergebnis ist, dass der Fehler schon kurz nach der Produktion der Rahmen aufgefallen ist und gleich ein paar verstärkte Schwingen auf Halde produziert wurden. Meine Schwinge wird, wie bei den Postern im Mtbr-Forum, kostenlos getauscht.    

Bravo Specialized!    

Eine Rückrufaktion war wohl nicht nötig, da der Riss nicht umgehend zum Bruch führt.


----------



## Don Stefano (25. August 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Schwinge wird kostenlos getauscht.


Sodele, die Schwinge hab' ich beim Velodrom abgeliefert, da is der Rahmen schließlich her.   Mal sehen, wie lange sie dafür benötigen  Evtl. habe ich vorher schon einen neuen Rahmen, der kommt wahrscheinlich nicht vor Oktober.


----------



## Wooly (25. August 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> ... Evtl. habe ich vorher schon einen neuen Rahmen, der kommt wahrscheinlich nicht vor Oktober.



aha aha der Herr macht auf geheimnisvoll .... am Samstag würden wir gerne näheres hören ...


----------



## Speedbullit (30. August 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Weisst du auch schon, was die kosten wird? Sicherlich einiges mehr, als die Z1 FR1 momentan und wiegen wird sie auch ein halbes Kilo mehr.



die 66Light ohne ETA wiegt 3151g


----------



## Triple F (8. September 2005)

Auch wenn das Nomad aufgrund seines Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnisses eh nicht in die engere Wertung gekommen ist. Ein schönes, schickes Bike (ist Ansichtssache, ich weiß...). Mußte es einfach linken   







Größer


----------



## Don Stefano (8. September 2005)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Ein schönes, schickes Bike


Gut, das Bild ist aus deiner eigenen Gallerie.

Abgesehen davon, dass man einen, meiner Ansicht nach zu den schönsten des Jahres 2005 gehörenden, Bikerahmen  nicht mit der anerkannt häßlichsten Gabel des Jahres 2005 ausstattet, bitte sag mir:

Woher kommt dieses Foto? 

Wem gehört das Bike? Wo kann ich es kaufen?

_edit: Jaja, bei Hibike für 2250_


----------



## lelebebbel (8. September 2005)

Das Bild ist doch garantiert von MTBR.com, wer fährt auf dieser Atlantikseite schon Kenda Reifen und WTB Sättel

Aber warum hat der Rahmen einen Buckel?


----------



## Triple F (8. September 2005)

Das Bike habe ich vom Santa Cruz-Forum aus    diesem Fred (ich poste mal die Übersicht aller "Modell-Freds").

Konnte das Bild nicht direkt verlinken, deswegen in meiner Gallerie. Nicht dass jemand denkt, ich hätte ein Nomad - aber ein Santa Cruz in trans blue habe ich gestern auch bestellt   !

Denke auch, dass ´ne 66SL oder so farblich besser reinpassen würde, aber ich würde zu der Kombi nicht "NEIN!" sagen..


----------



## fez (8. September 2005)

auch ich habe angeordnet dass er sich das Nomad holt - er sperrt sich aber ein wenig...


----------



## Trailrider79 (8. September 2005)

ist es immer noch net sicher was es nun werden soll? demletzt hat es sich nach "bereits bestellt" angehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (8. September 2005)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> aber ein Santa Cruz in trans blue habe ich gestern auch bestellt   !



jo, trans blue rocks! 
fez, ist extra für dich. wolltest es doch auch noch mal sehen  





aber wo kämen wir denn hin, wenn jetzt alle blau fahren!!


----------



## Don Stefano (8. September 2005)

Trailrider79 schrieb:
			
		

> demletzt hat es sich nach "bereits bestellt" angehört.


Ja, ich gebe zu, dass ich den Eindruck erweckt habe.  

Ich habe auch schon alle Bezahlungsmodalitäten für einen Frank mit Herrn Geil abgesprochen. Leider kommt er nicht mit dem Lenkwinkel beim Einbau einer Z1 rüber. 

Das nächste bike auf meiner Liste wäre das Helius. Für den Preis würde ich aber auch ein Santa Cruz bekommen und je länger sich die Sache hin zieht, desto mehr Geld kann ich dafür ausgeben.


----------



## Don Stefano (8. September 2005)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> jo, trans blue rocks!


Meins würda ja eher so aussehen:




BTW: Hat schon jemand eines in black anodized gesehen? Das wäre dann wie mein Stumpi


----------



## DHSean (8. September 2005)

Jop issen absolutes schmuckstück, aber anodized noch schöner


----------



## rohstrugel (8. September 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Meins würda ja eher so aussehen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Spaßhobel gefällt mir auch .
Jetzt wird´s Zeit, daß du endlich mal Nägel mit Köpfen machst.



			
				dave schrieb:
			
		

> aber wo kämen wir denn hin, wenn jetzt alle blau fahren!!


Hoffentlich nicht zur Notfallaufnahme


----------



## Triple F (8. September 2005)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> jo, trans blue rocks!
> fez, ist extra für dich. wolltest es doch auch noch mal sehen
> aber wo kämen wir denn hin, wenn jetzt _*alle*_ blau fahren!!



Ach, du Schalke! Alle net...aber wohl zumindest 2     !!


----------



## Don Stefano (8. September 2005)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> ein Santa Cruz in trans blue habe ich gestern auch bestellt   !


Bevor es weiter übersehen wird: Welches SC hats du denn bestellt und in welchem Laden (Dynamo)?


----------



## Triple F (8. September 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor es weiter übersehen wird: Welches SC hats du denn bestellt und in welchem Laden (Dynamo)?



Ja, es wird ein Chameleon. Die Frage ist nur, wann es kommen wird. Optisch wird es dem von Dave *sehr* ähnlich....  Yo, ich habs´s im Dynamo bestellt - die hatten eines in apfelgrün da, allerdings nur in M - aber die Verarbeitung stimmt und das Gewicht auch. Das SC hat im letzten Moment das Switchback verdrängt.

Ich hätte von einem Freund ein Bullit in rootbeer   mit 66 für einen guten Preis bekommen können, allerdings hätte der Rahmen dann nur knapp ein halbes Jahr Garantie gehabt - das ist mir bei nem Fully zu wenig. Außerdem läuft das Helius FR momentan unglaublich gut, so dass es keinen Sinn macht, das Bullit zu holen.

Wenn ich nächstes Jahr ein paar Kröten übrig...naja.. ihr kennt ja nun mein aktuelles Traumbike


----------



## dave (8. September 2005)

@Triple F:
mein rad ist aber auch noch nicht ganz fertig. werd' mit der zeit noch ein paar teile auswechseln. nervt z. b. doch ziemlich, wenn das schaltwerk andauernd gegen die strebe klappert. 

in punkto verarbeitung bzw. fertigungstoleranzen bin ich mal gespannt ob deine sitzrohrlänge stimmen wird! 
ich habe größe M bestellt, d. h. laut prospekt 18" die sich angeblich wie 19" fahren lassen, nachgemessen aber nur 17,3" bzw. 44 cm sind. sind ja nur 1 3/4 cm abweichung ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (8. September 2005)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> @Triple F:
> mein rad ist aber auch noch nicht ganz fertig. werd' mit der zeit noch ein paar teile auswechseln. nervt z. b. doch ziemlich, wenn das schaltwerk andauernd gegen die strebe klappert.
> 
> in punkto verarbeitung bzw. fertigungstoleranzen bin ich mal gespannt ob deine sitzrohrlänge stimmen wird!
> ich habe größe M bestellt, d. h. laut prospekt 18" die sich angeblich wie 19" fahren lassen, nachgemessen aber nur 17,3" bzw. 44 cm sind. sind ja nur 1 3/4 cm abweichung ...



Wenn Dich das Schaltwerk stört - bei *den* Ausfallenden höre ich die Speedhub schon rufen


----------



## zerg10 (9. September 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Meins würda ja eher so aussehen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kleiner Tip aus eigener (trauriger) Erfahrung: Wenn ein Santa Cruz wird, dann nimm es anodisiert, die Pulverbeschichtung ist nicht so der Hit ...


----------



## fez (9. September 2005)

Mann, da sabbert man sich ja den Schreibtisch voll


----------



## Don Stefano (9. September 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Hat schon jemand eines in black anodized gesehen?


Natürlich wird man hier fündig:


----------



## superjoga (9. September 2005)

was findet ihr an der karre so toll? sieht aus, als wäre einer an einen baum gefahren........


----------



## bluesky (9. September 2005)

seit dem sc die preise gesenkt hab ist das wie ne epidemie   

trotzdem ... schöne bikes 

mein bestelltes sc chamäleon hab ich allerdings im mai wieder abbestellt nachdem ich beim deutschen importeur angerufen hatte und dieser mit mitgeteilt hat das die lieferzeit für "farbe: poliert" ca 3 monate beträgt

da fällt mir auf ... die rahmen müssten ja jetzt verfügbar sein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (9. September 2005)

sehr, sehr schön !


----------



## Speedbullit (9. September 2005)

auch schick


----------



## han (9. September 2005)

hast du mal an so was aus Deutscheland gedacht?

froschl und eL haben das Rad schon live im PW gesehen.


----------



## Don Stefano (9. September 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> hast du mal an so was aus Deutscheland gedacht?
> 
> froschl und eL haben das Rad schon live im PW gesehen.


Kann es sein, dass ich mal den Bumble drauf fahren gesehen habe?


----------



## han (9. September 2005)

der Bumble fährt das FR. Das aber ist das Long Travel Enduro. der Patrick aus HD fährt das Teil mit einer All Mountain in schwarz mit 150mm.


----------



## Don Stefano (10. September 2005)

Wieso schreibt eigentlich die bike, dass man das Nomad je nach Dämpfer wahlweise in 165 mm oder 180 mm Federweg fahren kann. Ich dachte dass so was wg. dem sweet spot des VPP gar nicht möglich ist.


----------



## fez (10. September 2005)

wenn ein Dämpfer mehr Hub hat vielleicht?


----------



## Don Stefano (10. September 2005)

Ohh shit!  




oder so?


----------



## fez (10. September 2005)

intensive Farbe


----------



## Triple F (11. September 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Ohh shit!



So, lieber Stefan. Nun mußt Du Dich entscheiden:

Bike 1, der gegen den Baum gefahrene Vertreter eines wandernden Volkes, der sich permanent auf einem Kreuzzug befindet und sich in hartem Gelände höchstens von seiner Pulverbeschichtung anstatt von seinem Fahrer trennt.

oder 

Bike 2, der deutsche Gepard, der sich im Pfälzer Wald tummelt und ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (11. September 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> oder so?



SO !!


----------



## Don Stefano (11. September 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> SO !!


Ach Wooly, das ist doch das selbe Rad, nur einmal mit Photoshop schwarz eingefärbt.  

Den Gedanken an ein Intense hab' ich aber schon wieder verworfen. Erstens noch schwieriger zu bekommen, als Santa Cruz und dann sieht's nicht filigrahn genug aus mit dem fetten onepointfive Steuerrohr. Das Gespräch mit dem Importeur kann ich mir auch schon ausmalen:"So an Intense is halt a exklusives Teil, da must halt auch mal a bissel länger warten können."

Jetzt warte ich mal bis Ende des Monats ab, ob aus dem ersten Container ein Nomad für mich rausfällt, ansonsten nehme ich doch das sackschwere Frank.


----------



## Don Stefano (21. September 2005)

Sodele, diesen Rahmen hab' ich gestern bestellt. Weitere Fortschritte gibt's im Baustellenthread.


----------



## Trailrider79 (21. September 2005)

mit dhx air oder mit stahlfeder? und welche farbe? anodisiert?


----------



## Triple F (21. September 2005)

Dreckspitz   !

Wo hast du den geordert? Dynamo, Mister Bike, www?
Lieferzeit?


----------



## Don Stefano (21. September 2005)

Der Rahmen ist schwarz anodisiert mit DHX Coil.  Bestellt hab' ich ihn bei Radsport-Regenhardt in Koblenz und geliefert wird er hoffentlich irgendwann vor Weihnachten (in welchem Jahr?  ). Angegeben sind 6-12 Wochen Lieferzeit.  

Die Gabel und die restlichen Kleinteile habe ich jedenfalls noch schnell bestellt, da die Z1 FR1 '05 bei Cosmic schon ausverkauft ist. Und die '06er will ich eigentlich nicht haben. Die hat in einem Holm nix als Luft und soll daher (ähnlich der 66 Light ETA) eher luftmäßig zum Durchsacken neigen.Außerdem ist sie weiß, was mir gar nicht gefällt. Da könnte ich auch gleich noch einen Satz weiße DoubleWides dazu bestellen.


----------



## Triple F (21. September 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Die Gabel und die restlichen Kleinteile habe ich jedenfalls noch schnell bestellt, da die Z1 FR1 '05 bei Cosmic schon ausverkauft ist.



Die Gabel kann ich nur empfehlen   !


----------



## fez (21. September 2005)

*seeehrschön*


----------



## Triple F (24. September 2005)

Kaum bestellt und schon aufgebaut! Respekt, Stefan!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailrider79 (25. September 2005)

also doch dhx air


----------



## Don Stefano (25. September 2005)

Nain, alles Lüge!

Jetzt hab' ich extra das Bild hochgeladen und der Triple findet es mit den restlichen Bildern aus der Serie. So ein Sattel käme bei mir natürlich nie dran. Und ich hab' den Rahmen mit Coil bestellt.


----------



## Triple F (25. September 2005)

Beide Bilder waren schon ne Weile auf der Platte, aber ich habe erst gestern festgestellt, dass das eben der identische Rahmen ist, der hier so in der Prärie herumsteht.


----------



## fez (30. September 2005)

war wohl eine gute entscheidung NICHT den DHX Air zu nehmen (gefunden auf nsmb): 

I've never been a huge fan of air shocks and this bike did nothing to change my mind. I'm sure with a little bit of set-up time things would have been fine, but this bike had a very on/off personality. While not terribly impressed with the suspension performance of this bike (and I'm blaming the rear shock), I have to say that this bike absolutely rails. This would be a perfect Kamloops/Okanagan trail bike - with the suspension dialled in.


----------



## dubbel (30. September 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> war wohl eine gute entscheidung NICHT den DHX Air zu nehmen (gefunden auf nsmb):



ohne den dhx gefahren zu sein: 
klingt für mich nach "typisch ProPedal"


----------



## Trailrider79 (30. September 2005)

habe auch irgendwo mal was gelesen, dass fox beim dhx air probleme damit hat, die federungsperformance auf dauer einer abfahrt beizubehalten aufgrund von veränderungen der lufttemperatur durch die reibung und kompression/ausdehnung der luft im dämpfer. wenn die das problem in den griff kriegen, wäre er evtl eine alternative, aber so definitv nicht, das wäre ja wie einen wandernden druckpunkt an der bremse zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (9. Oktober 2005)

Der Coil ist wohl doch die stabilere Alternative   



			
				mtbr.com schrieb:
			
		

> Hi all
> 
> I picked up the Nomad yesterday from the LBS and it sure looks sweet!! Took it out for its maiden ride this morning and at the furthest point from home the DHX Air decided to get "stuck-down". This wasn't as a result of any extreme action, i was simply fine tuning the main chamber to set the sag correctly, got back on and the shock went through 3/4 of its travel. Adding more air extended the shock slightly, but not all the way.
> 
> I have refered to the Fox manual and it says to return the shock to a Fox service centre and to NOT attempt to repair it yourself. Has anyone out there had experience of this with a DHX and if so can it be home repaired or will i have to be without my bike for a while whilst i send the shock away?


----------



## Don Stefano (10. November 2005)

Hier ist noch ein Bild von einem bike, was nicht mir gehört:




Außerdem ist der Fred total abgesoffen gewesen.


----------



## Froschel (11. November 2005)

also so langsam fängts an mir zu gefallen , aber nur gaaanz langsam.....


-_-


----------



## Trailrider79 (11. November 2005)

hmmm, 
naja, die reifen, ne saint? oder is das ne hone? der vorbau is zu lange, ne abgeknickte sattelstütze? entweder war der rahmen zu klein, deswegen auch der lange vorbau, oder es war ein pedalabrutscher bei der landung  sind das die rigidia dh laufräder? da gibts sicherlich leichtere und stabilere....

also alles in allem gefällts mir net wirklich, da liesse sich viel verbessern, rahmen/gabel/schaltung kann man so lassen, der rest, naja  

hast du schon nen liefertermin? und was kommt bei dir alles dran ans radl?


----------



## knoflok (11. November 2005)

hm;
also;
@trailraider: ich glaube du siehst da ein anderes Bild... 
ok; kleiner Rahmen mag sein - wems gefällt... 

@stefan:   

gefällt mir suuuper


----------



## Trailrider79 (11. November 2005)

also von kenda reifen war ich noch nie besonders überzeugt. bin mal welche probegefahren und die konnten bei weitem nicht mit einem maxxis oder mit den neuen schwwalbe (ich sage extra nicht fat albert) mithalten....die kurbel sieht mir sehr nach saint aus....wieso so eine schwere kurbel? bringt nix, nur unnötig gewicht...ne xt is wesentlich leichter und sollte auch stabil genug sein....die sattelstütze hat doch nen knick? oder hab ich den in der optik? wenn sie einen hat, wovon ich ausgehe, dann isses schwachsinn, denn der knick is ja schon recht weit unten, sprich versenkbarkeit ist nur geringfügig gegeben; wenn ich aber schon ein durchgehendes rohr habe, dann will ich es auch nutzen...ok, bei den laufrädern siehts nach mavic aus, zumindest der runde gelbe aufkleber könnte darauf hindeuten....(kenne mich mit den neuen designs der laufräder (noch) nicht aus).....der vorbau sieht auch aus als ob er eher länger als 70mm ist....fahrdynamisch bringt (mir) das nachteile..... also insgesamt eigentlich genug zu verbessern;-)

oder welches bild siehst du?


----------



## knoflok (11. November 2005)

passt scho;


----------



## Trailrider79 (11. November 2005)

na dann bin ich ja beruhigt  
es ging mir auch nicht darum, den rahmen als solches schlecht zu machen, denn den finde ich durchaus reizvoll, es ging mir nur um den aufbau. 
ein sozusagen tourenorientierter (sattelstütze) hardcore-freerider (saint) wird aus dem bike halt einfach nicht    bis jetzt habe ich noch kein bike gesehen, das die eierlegende wollmilchsau verkörpert....und genau das wurde meiner meinung nach hier versucht. (kleiner rahmen, stabile parts, sattelstütze nicht weit genug versenkbar, langer vorbau). 
aber der stefan wird das sicherlich besser machen


----------



## Sorgenkind (11. November 2005)

Das ist wirklich ein sehr schönes Fahrrad, und vorallem die weiblichen Rundungen   

und genauso kostspielig wie eine Frau ist es auch


----------

